# Auf welche Spiele freut ihr euch?



## eVAC (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo miteinander. Ich wollte mal fragen auf welche Spiele ihr euch freut, die in naher bis mittlerer zukunft erscheinen sollen.

ich fang mal an mit:
- Call Of Duty: Black Ops (PC)
- Dragon Age 2 (PS3)
- Mass Effect 3 (PC)
- Assassins Creed: Brotherhood (PS3)
- Dungeon Siege 3 (PS3)
- FIFA 11 (PS3)
- Mortal Kombat 9 (PS3)
- Ghost Recon: Future Soldier (PC)
- Crysis 2 (PC)
- Diablo III (PC) hoffentlich auch für PlayStation
- Dead Space 2 (PS3)

_Edit: *Nachtrag*_:
- Brink (PC)
- Rage (PC)
- Deus Ex 3: Human Revolution (PC)
-  F.3.A.R.

Das war´s erstmal, denk ich
Darüber hinaus wünsche ich mir ein Sequel zu Demon´s Souls für die PS3. Gaanz oben auf meiner Bestelliste für den Weihnachtsmann...ich hoffe, er denkt früh genug daran SONY dafür auf die Füße zu treten


----------



## rabe08 (16. Juni 2010)

Ich freu mich auf

Brink (PC)
Crysis 2 (PC)

und den Duke


----------



## psyphly (16. Juni 2010)

Starcraft 2. Wie wäre es darüber hinaus mal wieder mit einem VERNÜNFTIGEN Command&Conquer oder ein neuer Max Payne Teil. Oder Farcry 3?


----------



## eVAC (16. Juni 2010)

Genau, ich wusste ich hatte mindestens 2 Titel vergessen:
Brink (PC)
Rage (PC)

und das der Duke genannt wird war ja klar 
Farcry 3 brauch ich nicht, wenn das ursprüngliche wieder so von Ubisoft verhunzt wird


----------



## rabe08 (16. Juni 2010)

eVAC schrieb:


> und das der Duke genannt wird war ja klar



sorry, ich konnte nicht anders...


----------



## eVAC (16. Juni 2010)

hehe wer könnte widerstehen


----------



## psyphly (16. Juni 2010)

Duke Nukem war damals Revolutionär, keine Frage. Die Betonung muss man aber auf damals legen, denn ich vermute, dass der Duke tierisch gehyped wurde, weil er durch dieses geniale Spiel damals soviele Fans hatte. Würe Duke Nukem Forever heute erscheinen, wäre es meiner Meinung nach ein überbewerteter Durchschittsshooter und nichts besonderes, was sich von Crysis oder Half Life absetzen könnte.


----------



## eVAC (16. Juni 2010)

Schwer zu sagen, da es ja auch sooo lange in Enticklung gesteckt hat/ immernoch steckt.
Es ist schon ziemlich schwierig dann mit anderen Innovationen mithalten zu können bzw. Neues zu erfinden.


----------



## JC88 (16. Juni 2010)

Starcraft 2

Edit:
Mirrors Edge 2


----------



## facehugger (16. Juni 2010)

The Force unleashed 2
Mass Effect 3
Dead Space 2
Starcraft 2
Diablo 3
Crysis 2


----------



## Ahab (16. Juni 2010)

Bulletstorm....  Aber bis dahin isses noch ne Weile.


----------



## Jan565 (16. Juni 2010)

Final Fantasy Versus/Agito/usw. 13 und teil 14 Online
Crysis 2
Fear 3
GT5
NFS W
Tomb Raider die beiden Teile
They


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. Juni 2010)

Diablo 3 (PC)
Crysis 2 (PC)


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Juni 2010)

PC :

F.E.A.R. 3
Rage
Brink
DOOM
Crysis 2
Bulletstorm
Gohtic 4
Two Worlds 2
S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2


----------



## maGic (16. Juni 2010)

Doom4 (comming soon) und Wolfenstein, aber letzter ist inzensiert -.-


----------



## Otep (16. Juni 2010)

Rage
Two Worlds 2
Fallout 
Crysis 2
FEAR 3
DOOM 4
They


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. Juni 2010)

Otep schrieb:


> Rage
> Two Worlds 2
> Fallout
> Crysis 2
> ...


Achja Gothic 4 vergessen 
mfg


----------



## eVAC (16. Juni 2010)

Von They bi nich nicht so begeistert. Hab eben nen Trailer von 2008 auf Youtube gesehen.
Mal sehen.
Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, dass psyphlys Avatar-Logo darin zu sehen ist in son em Ritual Kreis oder so


----------



## Papzt (16. Juni 2010)

Ehm TDU2 und GANZ wichtig Mafia II. sollte erstmal alles sein


----------



## Flotter Geist (17. Juni 2010)

Doom 4


----------



## KILLmySELF (17. Juni 2010)

Die wichtigsten :

- Call Of  Duty: Black Ops (PC)
- Crysis 2 (PC)
- F.3.A.R.
- Rage (PC)


----------



## eVAC (17. Juni 2010)

Gibt es eig schon irgendwas zu sehen von DOOM 4?


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Juni 2010)

-Starcraft 2 (bestes games dieses Jahr)

-Dead Space 2 (dauert noch )

-The Witcher 2 ( dauert auch noch ewig aber das wird ne Wucht)

-Diablo 3 ( ja eines Tages wird es auch noch kommen)

-Hunted (sieht gut aus und so nen koop Game gab es schon lange nicht mehr)

-Rage ( Endzeitszenario ist noch nicht so ausgelutscht außerdem ist es von Id)

Fast alles Spiele die dieses Jahr nicht mehr erscheinen werden .


----------



## debalz (17. Juni 2010)

waiting for: NFS Hot Pursuit


----------



## Wannseesprinter (17. Juni 2010)

debalz schrieb:


> waiting for: NFS Hot Pursuit


 
Jup! Hot Pursuit 3 wohlgemerkt  Nachdem ich gestern den - sei er noch so aufgeputscht - wuchtigen Trailer sah, könnte das Spiel ein ernstzunehmder Nachfolger zu Most Wanted sein.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Juni 2010)

- test drive unlimited 2
- (und wenns dann endlich mal was wird) manhunt 3


----------



## Jan565 (17. Juni 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Jup! Hot Pursuit 2 wohlgemerkt  Nachdem ich gestern den - sei er noch so aufgeputscht - wuchtigen Trailer sah, könnte das Spiel ein ernstzunehmder Nachfolger zu Most Wanted sein.



Wohl eher Hot Pursuit 3. HP2 gibt es schon. Und HP1 ist NFS 3.


----------



## HappyMutant (17. Juni 2010)

Das ist doch das schöne heutzutage. Man bringt es ohne Nummer raus, nennt es Reboot und recycelt noch ein paar Strecken und alle freuen sich, weil alles was danach kam auch irgendwie doof war. 

Aber wenn ich schon sehe, wie dann direkt mit Vorbesteller-Boni und Collector Gedöns gewedelt wird, vergeht es mir auch gleich wieder. Warum soll ich mehr und früher bezahlen, nur um alle Autos zu bekommen. Geht ja nicht um Lackierung usw. sondern um echte Nachteile für den Vollpreis. 

Naja hoffen wir, dass TDU 2 es besser macht und zudem die Fehler des ersten Teils ausbügelt. Denn im Endeffekt zielen beide Spiele in die gleiche Richtung und da ist mir TDU 2 derzeit fast sympathischer.


----------



## iceman650 (17. Juni 2010)

HAWX2
BF3
Crysis2
und ganz wichtig: PES11


----------



## Gulli (17. Juni 2010)

ganz ganz dringend auf Fallout New Vegas
dann TDU2, Fear 3 (wie auch immer man das nun schreibt), Duke Nukem wenns mal kommt, und sicherlich noch viele andere Spiele die mir jetzt nicht einfallen^^


----------



## debalz (17. Juni 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> und ganz wichtig: PES11



jo! diesmal hoffentlich mit schnellerem Gameplay so in Richtung PES 6!


----------



## Player007 (17. Juni 2010)

CoD 7
Crysis 
PES 2011
Singularity
Need for Speed 11

Alle vorbestellt ^^


----------



## Silverlake (17. Juni 2010)

CoD 7
Crysis 2
Medal of Honor
Rage


----------



## iceman650 (17. Juni 2010)

debalz schrieb:


> jo! diesmal hoffentlich mit schnellerem Gameplay so in Richtung PES 6!



Jaaa^^
Und mit mehr Lizenzen. 
Dann wird es DER Fifa-Killer.


----------



## Per4mance (17. Juni 2010)

Star Wars: the Old Republic
das neue Cod und medal of honor & Ghost Recon
Rage

mehr fällt mir net ein im mom


btw seit 1999 warte ich auf nen gutes nhl spiel von ea aber das is wohl geschichte


----------



## der Türke (17. Juni 2010)

Diablo 3 
Crysis 2 
Final Fantasy XV
The Witcher 2

und Ich hoffe es gibt eine Vorsetzung von dem Besten Ego Shotter der Welt
*
Under Siege*


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (19. Juni 2010)

Portal 2
Medal of Honor (SP)
Brink (vielleicht)
Bulletstorm (UK-Import, auf jeden Fall)
Grand Turismo 5 (freu mich mal für die PS3ler. Hab selber nur PS2.)
CoD7 (auch nur SP)
True Crime Hong Kong (vielleicht, denn TC auf der PS2 fand ich net schlecht)
Rage (hoffentlich kein Fail)
F1 2010 (richtig freu)
Driver San Francisco (Driver 1 wird mir noch ewig in Erinnerung bleiben)
Civ5 ("noch einen Zug"  )

vielleicht noch Crysis 2, aber bin mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## potzblitz (19. Juni 2010)

*Battlefield 3*
*Assassin's Creed:  Bloodlines*
*Mafia 2*

und mal schaun was sich noch so ergibt..


----------



## Jan565 (19. Juni 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Diablo 3
> Crysis 2
> Final Fantasy XV
> 
> ...



Final Fantasy XV? So viel ich weiß wurde das Spiel noch nicht bestätigt und es hat sich auch noch keiner ran gemacht. Oder gibt es schon neue kenntnisse? Final Fantasy XIV kommt bald und noch 5 weitere FFXIII für PS only. Hoffentlich werden die Spiele wie die vorgänger.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (20. Juni 2010)

Mass Effect 3 
Diablo 3 
Civ 5 
Fallout
Witcher 2

Ohne Fehler mit Innovation und besser als der teil vorher : 

FM 11

Kommen ? :

Space Empires 6
Titan Quest 2


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juni 2010)

Fallout: New Vegas
BF3
Diablo 3
Metal Gear Solid: Rising
The Witcher 2
Rage
Force Unleashed 2
Crysis 2


----------



## Seabound (20. Juni 2010)

- F1 2010
- The Witcher 2
- Arcania A Gothic Disaster


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juni 2010)

_Crysis 2_
_Medal of Honor_
_F.E.A.R. 3_
_Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit_
_Battlefield 3_

Sowie _Half-Life 2: Episode 3_, sollte Valve endlich mal die Güte haben, das zu entwickeln.


----------



## CptSam (20. Juni 2010)

naja eigentlich nur 
- battlefield 3

in der Hoffnung das es so wird wie bf2, weil ich finde das die spiele die in letzter zeit so rauskommen
alle keinen wirklichen spielerischen anspruch haben sodass jeder noob oder casualgamer es zocken kann und dass nervt mich ein bisschen


----------



## HolySh!t (20. Juni 2010)

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit
Portal 2


----------



## der Türke (20. Juni 2010)

> Portal 2


Ist das dein Ernst?


----------



## HolySh!t (20. Juni 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?


Positiv denken^^


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juni 2010)

Ach ja,_ LEGO Star Wars 3_ ist auch ziemlich interessant.


----------



## V!PeR (20. Juni 2010)

Crysis 2,Medal of Honor und Battlefield 3 auf jeden fall


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juni 2010)

Auf ein _STAR WARS Battlefront 3_, _STAR WARS Knights of the Old Republic 3_ oder _STAR WARS Jedi Knight 4_ würe ich mich ebenfalls sehr freuen.

Und ach ja, _Deus Ex 3_ nicht vergessen.


----------



## Miezekatze (20. Juni 2010)

Diablo III, schon sau lange wart ich da drauf....


----------



## Seabound (21. Juni 2010)

sTimmt, Diablo 3. Da warte ich auch schon ewig drauf. So lange, dass ichs fast wieder vergessen hätte!


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach ja,_ LEGO Star Wars 3_ ist auch ziemlich interessant.


 
Du magst auch alles was mit Star Wars zu tun hat.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Juni 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?


 
Guten Morgen,

klar, Portal 2 habe ich auch vergessen zu erwähnen. Den ersten Teil kürzlich durchgespielt, bleibt der Freudensabber noch bis zum Nachfolger hängen 

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juni 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Portal 2 habe ich auch vergessen zu erwähnen. Den ersten Teil kürzlich durchgespielt, bleibt der Freudensabber noch bis zum Nachfolger hängen


 
Also ich macht mich langsam wirklich nachdenklich. Ich habe mir vor langer Zeit einmal die Orange-Box über Steam besorgt und Portal gepflegt links liegen gelassen, weils mich irgend wie nicht die Bohne interessiert hat.

So langsam glaube ich das ich vielleicht doch mal einen Blick riskieren könnte.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. Juni 2010)

Diablo 3 
Guild Wars 2 
Portal 2
Crysis 2 wird vielleicht interessant
AC: Brotherhood
Dungeon Siege 3 
Gothic 4 
Witcher 2 
Und was von Half Life kommt^^


----------



## HolySh!t (21. Juni 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> So langsam glaube ich das ich vielleicht doch mal einen Blick riskieren könnte.


Du wirst es nich bereun


----------



## stefan.net82 (21. Juni 2010)

auf borderlands in der uk-version! echt colles spiel...
(hab´s mir heute bestellt, dürfte noch diese woche in meinen händen sein)

ach ja, auf starcraft2 freu ich mich auch, dauert aber noch ein bisschen länger, bis ich das "mein eigen" nennen darf...leider!


----------



## relgeitz (21. Juni 2010)

Diablo 3
Guild Wars 2
Star Craft 2
Medal of Honor


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Du magst auch alles was mit Star Wars zu tun hat.


 
Nö, wer sagt das? Ich habe bzw. kaufe mir vielleicht jedes STAR WARS-Spiel, weil ich meine Sammlung möglichst komplett und die alle mal gespielt haben möchte, was aber bei weitem nicht heißt, dass ich jedes STAR WARS-Spiel auch wirklich gut finde.


----------



## der Türke (26. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, wer sagt das? Ich habe bzw. kaufe mir vielleicht jedes STAR WARS-Spiel, weil ich meine Sammlung möglichst komplett und die alle mal gespielt haben möchte, was aber bei weitem nicht heißt, dass ich jedes STAR WARS-Spiel auch wirklich gut finde.




Nur damit ich es richtig verstehe, Von dem Geld, das man nicht hat, kauft man sich Sachen, die man nicht  braucht, um damit Leuten zu imponieren, die man nicht mag.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Nur damit ich es richtig verstehe, Von dem Geld, das man nicht hat, kauft man sich Sachen, die man nicht braucht, um damit Leuten zu imponieren, die man nicht mag.


Den Satz hast du dir jetzt innerhalb einer Sekunde aus den Haaren gezogen. Ich wäre mit solchen Aussagen extrem vorsichtig, sich eine Meinung bzw. Urteil über Leute zu bilden, die man nicht im Entferntesten kennt, geht so ziemlich immer nach hinten los.


----------



## fuddles (26. Juni 2010)

Fallout New Vegas
Rage


----------



## GxGamer (29. Juni 2010)

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 
Wird vielleicht eines was ich gleich beim Release kaufen werde und das kommt selten vor


----------



## der Türke (29. Juni 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
> Wird vielleicht eines was ich gleich beim Release kaufen werde und das kommt selten vor




weis man schon, obs dafür eine Demo gibt?


----------



## fsx (8. Juli 2010)

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit und Dirt 3.
Hoffe, das wird nicht so arcadelastig; zurück zu den Wurzeln, das wäre doch mal endlich ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung


----------



## der Türke (8. Juli 2010)

Ich freue mich auf jedenfall auf das Spiel

Holland gegen Spanien hoff mal die Spanier machen die Holländer Fertig oder vll ein sehr Spannendes spiel?

mal hoffen das es kein 11 Meter schissen wird!


----------



## eVAC (9. Juli 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf jedenfall auf das Spiel
> 
> Holland gegen Spanien hoff mal die Spanier machen die Holländer Fertig oder vll ein sehr Spannendes spiel?
> 
> mal hoffen das es kein 11 Meter schissen wird!



setze auf Spanien.
Ist das jz eig. offtopic? si ja n spiel


----------



## joraku (30. Juli 2010)

Jetzt erstmal auf Crysis 2
und in weiter Entfernung, ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, auf ein Star Wars Battlefront 3 mit CryEngine 2 oder 3. 
OnlineServer haben ja schon existiert (für die Entwickler) und ein Video was Gameplay zeigt gibt es auch schon wobei das schon uralt ist.


----------



## theLamer (30. Juli 2010)

Auf Warcraft 4, wenn es denn irgendwann rauskommen sollte


----------



## Ossus (30. Juli 2010)

Test Drive Unlimited 2
Crysis 2
H.A.W.X. 2

Alles Fortsetzungen


----------



## kuki122 (31. Juli 2010)

Auf das neue NFS - Hot Pursuit


----------



## Pagz (31. Juli 2010)

Auf CoD7 hoffentlich kann ich dann wieder in aller Öffentlichkeit sagen, dass ich CoD-Spieler bin


----------



## N8Mensch2 (31. Juli 2010)

Casus Belli


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Juli 2010)

Mass Effect 3
Mafia 2


----------



## r34ln00b (31. Juli 2010)

metro2034,fear³ und hl³


----------



## Pagz (31. Juli 2010)

es wird ein metro 2034 geben?


----------



## schrubby67 (31. Juli 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> es wird ein metro 2034 geben?


 

THQ: Metro 2034 mit 3D-Unterstützung angekündigt - 3d, thq, metro 2033


----------



## Pagz (31. Juli 2010)

Wow Metro mit 3D könnte richtig gut werden. Muss ich gleich auch auf meine Liste setzen


----------



## Razor2408 (11. August 2010)

Rage
Doom 4
Metro 2034
Stalker 2
PES 2011
Darksiders PC-Version
Battlefield 3
Civilization 5
Test Drive Unlimited 2
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
F.E.A.R. 3
Half Life 3
Crysis 2


----------



## Lexx (11. August 2010)

Dungeon Siege 3
GTR3 
rFactor 2
F1 2010
X Online
Diablo 3
Starcraft 2, Ep. 2 und 3

wing commander?
dungeon keeper 3?
cadaver 2?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. August 2010)

* Fallout New Vegas
    * Deus Ex Human Revolution
    * The Witcher 2
    * Two Worlds 2


----------



## Kaktus (17. August 2010)

Nach Starcraft 2....

1. Fallout 3 New Vegas

Noch mit skepsis, und mit der Hoffnung das es gut wird:
2. Gothic 4
3. Two Worlds


----------



## Veriquitas (17. August 2010)

*Hunted* hatte ich vergessen..
aber aktuell immer noch

Dead Space 2 
The Witcher 2
Diablo 3
Blizzards Next Gen Mmo
Rage
Doom 4
Warhammer 40k Mmo
Fallout New Vegas


----------



## eVAC (19. August 2010)

Oh ja 
The Witcher 2 und Doom 4 versprechen schon was^^


----------



## Progs-ID (19. August 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> es wird ein metro 2034 geben?


Von Metro 2033 und 2034 gibt es schon zwei Romane im Buchformat. 

@ Topic:
Ich freue mich auf:
- Teil 2 der Starcraft 2 Triologie
- Crysis 2
- Deus Ex: Human Revolution
- Diablo 3


----------



## ShiZon (19. August 2010)

Taschenbilliard

Auf jeden Fall auf:

Fallout - New Vegas
Rage
Diablo 3 (ich kann es kaum abwarten)
TDU 2
Mafia 2
Mass Effect 3

mehr fallen mir auf Anhieb nicht ein.


----------



## Nomad (19. August 2010)

Bf 3 
NfS Hot Pursuit

Metro 2034 
Auf einen neuen FS


----------



## Goldfinger (19. August 2010)

Dead Space 2 
Mafia 2
Rage
Fallout New Vegas
NFS Hot Pursuit


----------



## Sixxer (20. August 2010)

Next Doom and next Deus Ex.


----------



## Pommes (27. August 2010)

Guild Wars ² & nen knackigen Sh0ter


----------



## Bene11660 (27. August 2010)

Ich freu mich auf:
Portal 2
Half Life 3/Half Life 2 Episode 3
Duke Nukem Forever (Wenn es überhaupt mal Rauskommt )
Crysis 2


----------



## Veriquitas (28. August 2010)

Darksiders hatte ich auch noch vergessen..


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. August 2010)

Ich freu mich auf:
Assassins Creed 2 BH
Dragon Age 2
Portal 2
Diablo 3
Starcraft 2, Ep. 2 und 3


----------



## heArt(chor) (4. September 2010)

Ich freue mich auf folgende Games:
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed 2
Batman: Arkham City
Assassins Creed Brotherhood & 3
Crysis 2
Diablo 3
und Star Wars: The Old Republic


----------

